# Guess the breed? An interesting looking mutt



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my cousin's mystery dog. She's about 65-70 pounds, and has a tail that curls up over her back. Everybody that meets her comes up with a different breed for her. Any guesses? 



















A puppy pic:


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I would guess Anatolian Shephard mix.. very cute!


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

maybe have some akita in her? She has that black mask and her tail curls up her back. Most american akitas have that.


----------



## Crystal01 (Aug 16, 2010)

*I have no idea but she is adorable!!!!*


----------



## doglvrkyky (Oct 8, 2010)

When I first looked at this adorable dog the first thing I thought was she is a Mastiff mix, but then I read the first reply and now I'm leaning towards Anatolian Shepherd mix. She is super adorable what ever she may be!! 

Here is a Brindle Anatolian Shepherd... 

http://www.asdrl.org/images/2009/Mar2009/Clyde1of2.jpg


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, i've never heard of an Anatolian Shepherd before, but that looks pretty close!! Thanks.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree w/ the Anatolian, but I think she's got some sort of mastiff in her. I do LOVE her life jacket! Where did you find it?!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

My first thoight was mastiff too, but i was thrown by the fact that she is only about 65-70 pounds. She's about the size and build of a lab. 

I believe they got the life jacket at Petco


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

She sure is cute!


----------

